# Questions Reg. Moving to Lisbon from USA



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

I am planning to move to Portugal with my dog for an extended period later in 2014 and will finance this independently. I have been in contact with the Portuguese Embassy about the process for obtaining a residential visa, and I have a few practical questions regarding the embassy's guidance:

1. Before applying for a residential visa, I understand I need to open a bank account in Portugal that has at least 3,000 Euro. Is this something can be done from the United States? For example, could I open a Barclay's account housed in Portugal via the internet? 

2. Applying for a residential visa also requires a permanent address in Portugal. I have been looking at AirB&B for long-term rentals in Lisbon that could accommodate a dog, but my sense is there are less expensive options. Does anyone know of rental agencies or apartment clearing houses that I should investigate?

3. Finally, an individual is needed to serve as a reference, and according to the embassy, that person could be a landlord, Portuguese-based lawyer, etc. Not knowing anyone in Portugal, I'm not exactly certain how to go about this; any ideas? 

Given these requirements it seems opening the bank account is the first step, as prospective landlords will likely require proof of financial resources, then the landlord or agent of property management firm could serve as the reference; does that seem logical?

Essentially, I'm just trying to determine the "order of operations" necessary to have an efficient visa application process.

Guidance welcomed and needed…

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not heard of this requirement to open an account, I would query it, yes you have to prove solvency believe the current amount is 40€ per day.

No you can't open a bank a/c via internet, you must have a Portuguese Tax Number (NIF) which can only be got in person or via a POA with someone and even then difficult.

Your easiest way of opening an account is with a *Portuguese Bank *that has an American *branch* who can obtain a *temporary *NIF number for you

Barclays USA & Portugal have *no* liaison and are slowly reducing their Portuguese operation which is tiny anyway, a Portuguese Bank like Millennium would be better for you as they have very good internet banking in English, JohnBoy could answers questions on Millennium.

I believe you need proof of accommodation but this reference again is a new one, I wonder if you've inquired about the correct Visa?? Residency for your planned stay and ok we all like our pets but for a short stay this will really add another level of problems for you especially if it's a larger dog and a major city like Lisbon.

This is Portuguese Embassy page on Permanent Visas requirements and you can see in left column none of your Q1,2,3 are mentioned as necassery for application
Residency Visa

and this is form http://www.sef.pt/documentos/57/RequerimentoAR.pdf


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I was unaware of the 40 euros/day requirement. Where does this information come from? Thanks!


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

...also, in my experience, the form necessary to apply for the VISA was different than the form in the link above. That form in the link is for once you arrive in Portugal and apply for RESIDENCY at SEF.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

bom dia lisbon said:


> I was unaware of the 40 euros/day requirement. Where does this information come from? Thanks!


From SEF site on proof of financial solvency, but can be dependent on persons status and accommodation, my query is still whether OP has enquired about *correct Visa* for intended stay? as I believe this could affect solvency requirement, form again from SEF and as far as I know shouldn't be different from an external application

SEF site quite informative but also has big holes in it


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

That form is for once you are in Portugal and want to apply (or renew) for a Temporary Residency Permit. As you can see from the boxes to be checked off, there is no box for "Residency Visa." 

The appropriate form to obtain the visa that allows you to come to Portugal and then fill out the above form is available from the consulate in the U.S., and it is different.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It does though have a check box and option for Temoraria/Permanent not saying form in US might not be different but I would be surprised as you'd expect SEF to list available forms but then I'd also expect the Portuguese Embassy to list reguired forms but the link in table is certainly not easy to follow or actually supplies apart from Schengen appropriate form just an initial application


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, you also need to be 110% sure you've got all your paperwork & bloodtests etc in order for the dog.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

Thanks everyone for the feedback, and regarding some of the issues that were raised:

1. I'm aware of the process for bringing the dog into the country and will work with an international pet relocation service to address these matters, but thanks!

2. The info I summarized about the residential visa requirements came from the consualte in San Francisco, and any stay beyond 90 days (in the absence of a work or educational arrangement) requires a residential visa, so I am asking about the correct type of entry permit. 

I suspect part of the percieved presence of conflicting information is there may be different entry requirements for someone from a non EU country

Thanks again for the feedback and banking info.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know why my American flag doesn't show up on my posts, but I am a citizen of the USA who immigrated to Portugal, so I'd be happy to try to answer any questions as best as I can. Best to send me private message. Good luck!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes Non EU Citizens reguire a Visa's, yes there are different types but you seem to come under the Schengen + allowable extension or a Residents Visa but the information you've quoted from San Francisco Consulate is at odds to the Embassy site and SEF who are the Government Department responsible for entry of "foreigners" into Portugal, I'd check again with Consulate and get a form to see what's on that


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes as an American you reguire a Visa but the questions because of San Francisco information you've asked are at odds to information from SEF and the Portuguese American Embassy site, by all means PM bom dia lisbon but it's useful to keep the rest of us up to date


----------

